# Moto X compatible docks



## Xious (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm disappointed in the docks that are coming for the Moto X. Both the desktop dock and car dock do not have audio outputs. Even the Galaxy Nexus with the POGO pins had audio out. So do any of the other docks work with the Moto X? Maybe the GS3/4 docks or something like that? Has anyone tried?

X


----------

